# 2018 Rallies



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi 

It is rally time again, and we need marshalls for the following shows for 2018 

Newark Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show Date: Sat, Mar 17, 2018 - Sun, Mar 18, 2018 (Ladyj )


The National Motorhome & Caravan show Peterborough 20-22 April ??


The Southern Motorhome Show Newbury 18-20 May ( rayc )


Midsummer Motorhome Show Stoneleigh 22-24 June ??


The Norfolk Motorhome Show 20=22 July (smurfinguk )


The Westeren Motorhome Show Malvern 17-19 August ( Jollyjack )


The Southwest Motorhome Show Shepton Mallet 7-9 september ( Ladyj )


The Motorhome Show Finale Lincoln 21=23 September (scottie )

Can you please let me know as soon as possible if you can marshal any of the shows requiring marshals 

George (scottie )


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

bump.


----------

